# Donkey



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

I was a fisherman in the late forties whenever we wanted wash down with a hose we asked the engineer to "Start the donkey" Why Donkey?.
We all know what a Windlass is,we all know what a Gypsy is,"Why Gypsy".
Thinking on the wooden deck in the hold was called Ceiling, Why Ceiling?.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Donkey engines were usually very low horsepower engines which most engineers considered nonentities, they would describe them as a box of donkeys! 

The Centurian Tank, used an austin seven petrol engine as a starter or "Donkey Engine", for it's main power unit.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Similiar to Billieboy, the little Donkey Engine had many uses just like the Donkey (as in animal) I suppose.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

When using the small engine to start a big Caterpillar engine I have also heard them called Pony engines. 


John.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

John Rogers said:


> When using the small engine to start a big Caterpillar engine I have also heard them called Pony engines.
> 
> 
> John.


I have started the donkey engine on caterpillar earth movers many times before they had keys on D 6 D8 tractors watch your wrists donkey;s bite(Jester)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

John I have also seen guys start them with a piece of cloth on fire,you have sen that most likely.

John.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

John Rogers said:


> John I have also seen guys start them with a piece of cloth on fire,you have sen that most likely.
> 
> John.


over the air intake john(Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> over the air intake john(Thumb)


A lot of young ones today dont know that way John.(Cloud)


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

We used to start the diesel engined Ransome Rapier mobile cranes on the docks with a fiery oil soaked rag in the air intake on freezing winter mornings.
Regarding 'Gypsy', although most of understand the word refers to that part of the windlass which grabs the anchor cable, and which is referred to on US ships as the 'Wildcat'. I have also heard the term 'Gypsy winch' used on American ships, and I think this is a drum end with ridges on it, but I may be wrong.
regards, 
Pat


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

fire some easy start in the air intake and stand back?


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I use that a lot on my lawn mower,works every time after not using it over winter, better than pulling on that heart attack rope.


John.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

After further thought on this one I have the recollection of the name George Donkin springs to mind, they built auxilary's on the old steam jobs and I suppose like the name Hoover( in the vac cleaner world) the name has been used on other makes of auxilary's with a slight slange term attached as in Donkin to Donkey.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Did a "donkeyman" appear in live shows in Beirut or did he just look as though he could?

John T.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

John T, although I had that title once the name did not match my build, and no I never appeared in any dog and pony shows out in the middle east,far east or anywhere for that matter. I was too innocent to see the show in Port Said of the donkey show.


John.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Easy start!! ... great fun john. squirted a load up the bridge voice pipe once. whilst listening to the cursing up top i received a mug of coffee in my right ear. they were smarter than me up there see.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I knew an ex RN sailor who told me he saw a "donkey show" and reckoned it was a swizz because they put a washer on the donkey (if you see what I mean). He was a Vicar's son and thought he was robbed! So, you probably never missed much, John.

As a lifelong supporter of the RSPCA, I too had no interest in such cruelty to animals.

John T.


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> fire some easy start in the air intake and stand back?


The only bad thing about doing this is that engines become addicted to Easy Start and will not go without it.(Jester) True !!!


----------



## E.Martin (Sep 6, 2008)

The way I heard it,not a washer was used but a 4 stranded Turk's Head.


----------

